# Boot Camp Windows 7 pro "no bootable device"



## Sadana (12 Février 2016)

Bonjour !

Je possède un iMac 21.5 pouces, mi-2010. Mon OS X en cours est El Capitan 10.11.3.
Je souhaite installer Windows 7 pro 64 bits via une clé usb 16 go Lexar.
Avant toute chose, j'ai formaté ma clé en MS-DOS (FAT), et j'ai même lancé le "s.o.s" dans l'utilitaire de disque.
J'ai utilisé Boot Camp (6.0.1). Comme il refusait de créer le disque d'installation sur la clé pour une raison obscure, je me suis servie à la place d'UnetBootin, qui lui a fonctionné.
Retour sur Boot Camp. Il ne voulait pas télécharger directement le logiciel de prise en charge, me disant que pour Windows 7 il faut passer par le site apple, ce que j'ai fait dans ce lien tout en suivant les indications : https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1837?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
Vient la 3ème étape, le moment de créer la partition avec Boot Camp, ce qui se passe très bien. Le mac redémarre, et voilà un écran noir avec ceci de marqué : "no bootable device - insert boot disk and press any key".
En appuyant sur "alt", l'ordinateur ne voit pas la clé. Idem si je vais sur Disque de démarrage.

Alors le problème serait que la clé usb n'est pas bootable. Qu'est ce que je dois faire pour la rendre bootable ? Mes moyens sont limités et j'aimerais de préférence ne pas avoir à acheter du nouveau matériel, surtout si je ne suis pas certaine que ça réglerait le problème.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Ecko06110 (13 Février 2016)

Hello! J'ai eu le même problème que toi sur MacBook Pro Retina. Je ne sais pas si ta clé est usb 3.0 ou 2.0, mais chez moi c'était la cause du problème. Avec boot camp sur usb 3.0 impossible de continuer l'installation, avec le même message que toi. Par contre avec une clé usb 2.0 impeccable. Essaye déjà ca


----------



## Sadana (14 Février 2016)

Salut, merci pour ta réponse.
J'avoue que je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait des clés usb 3.0 ou 2.0 lol, et je n'ai aucune idée de comment on voit ça. Je vais plutôt essayer avec un cd (y a peu de chance que cette solution échoue), mais merci d'avoir essayé de m'aider en tout cas ^^


----------



## Sadana (17 Février 2016)

Bon mon affaire a avancé, mais j'ai un autre problème !

Alors j'ai gravé l'iso sur un dvd rw. J'ai booté sur le cd "Windows" puis ai lancé l'installation.
Il y a eu un premier redémarrage, c'était écrit "fin de l'installation". Second redémarrage, et... écran noir.
Que faire ? Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2016)

Sadana a dit:


> 1) Alors j'ai gravé l'iso sur un dvd rw. 2) J'ai booté sur le cd "Windows" puis ai lancé l'installation.


1) mauvais plan, on grave toujours un fichier .iso bootable sur un DVD standard
2) on de démarre jamais sur un DVD de Windows

Il faut lancer Boot Camp, préparer la partition temporaire et attendre que Boot Camp propose d'insérer le DVD ou de choisir son emplacement.


----------



## Sadana (17 Février 2016)

Merci pour ta réponse. Boot Camp ne me propose rien du tout par rapport au dvd, il ne semble pas le reconnaître.


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2016)

Sadana a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. Boot Camp ne me propose rien du tout par rapport au dvd, il ne semble pas le reconnaître.


Alors ton DVD n'est pas bootable. Est-ce qu'il est bootable avec un PC ?

Pour qu'il soit bootable à 100 % il faut graver le fichier .iso depuis un PC, jamais avec OS X qui ne sait pas le faire, surtout pour le boot du DVD.


----------



## Sadana (18 Février 2016)

Il doit l'être bootable pourtant puisque je le vois dans l'écran de démarrage. Tu dis qu'OS X ne sait pas graver un fichier iso, pourtant j'ai réussi à aller loin dans l'installation... est-ce vraiment là qu'est le problème ?
Je me suis peut-être mal exprimée. Quand je dis que Boot Camp ne reconnaît pas le cd, je veux dire qu'il ne propose pas de l'insérer, et que quand celui-ci est inséré et que j'essaie de lancer la procédure, il me demande une clé usb.
En parlant de clé usb... tu sais pourquoi ma clé usb n'apparaît pas sur l'écran de démarrage ?


----------



## thomas28 (30 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Actuellement sur un MacPro mi-2010 et voulant installer un windows 8.1 ( ISO ) depuis le site Microsoft,
J'ai suivi pas à pas la configuration pour l'installation du BOOT Camp, je suis arrivé au moment ou il me demande la capacité de partition Windows sur le SSD du MacPro, il s'éteint puis redémarre et me dit "No bootable Device -- insert boot disk and press any key"

Je suis actuellement bloqué sur cette étape .. que faire ?

voila ma configuration actuelle pour vous donner plus d'info


Mac Pro 2010
1 To de SSD ( Mac OS + Boot Camp )
AMD RX580
Clé USB 3.0 de 129 Go
Windows 8.1 télécharger sur le site Microsoft
@Locke si tu passes par la je veut bien tes lumières  

Merci à tous


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2020)

thomas28 a dit:


> @Locke si tu passes par la je veut bien tes lumières


Mes lumières ne te seront peut-être pas d'une grande utilité, mais est-ce qu'Assistant Boot Camp te propose explicitement dans sa fenêtre d'installation l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso ? Vu l'année 2010 de ton Mac Pro j'ai plus qu'un gros doute et quelle est ta version de macOS en cours ? Que contient cette grosse clé USB qui par défaut devrait être de 128 Go ?


----------



## thomas28 (31 Mai 2020)

Entre temps j'ai réussi ! 

Je suis reparti sur un High Sierra en clean install avec la clé USB reformaté de nouveau en MS-Dos et j'ai pu installé Windows 8.1


----------



## Locke (31 Mai 2020)

thomas28 a dit:


> Je suis reparti sur un High Sierra en clean install avec la clé USB reformaté de nouveau en MS-Dos et j'ai pu installé Windows 8.1


C'est très bien, mais tu aurais pu installer Windows 10, car la version 8.1 est franchement périmée !


----------



## thomas28 (23 Juin 2020)

Hello, d'après le site apple, Windows 10 est compatible sur les MacPro 2013 mais honnêtement je n'ai pas fait le test.

Merci


----------



## Locke (24 Juin 2020)

thomas28 a dit:


> Hello, d'après le site apple, Windows 10 est compatible sur les MacPro 2013 mais honnêtement je n'ai pas fait le test.


Eh oui, la dernière version Windows 10 *2004* fonctionne sans problème dans mon vieux MBP 2010.


----------



## Francklin (8 Août 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

@Locke
Sur mon MacBook Pro 2010 aussi, Windows 10 Pro 64bits 2004 semble fonctionner plutôt bien.
Mais comment l'as-tu installé ? Pour ma part rien n'a fonctionner en clé USB à l'allumage de la machine.
Alors j'ai du réinstaller Windows 7 et lancer l'installation Windows 10 depuis Windows 7 avec l'outil Media Création Tool de Microsoft, ça a fonctionné.

Mais j'ai tenté le diable à un moment en installant un pilote carte graphique de 2016 qui était proposé en mise à jour. Ca m'a flingué l'affichage et j'ai du passer par le mode sans échec pour revenir sur le pilote de départ datant de 2011 (dans le gestionnaire de périphérique sur la carte graphique j'ai utilisé la fonction qui permet de revenir au pilote précédent).
As-tu rencontré le même problème ? Quel pilote fonctionnel as-tu ?


@thomas28
Par contre j'ai un GROS problème sur un Mac Pro 2008.
J'avais un SSD sur Windows 7 Ultimate 64bits, installé classiquement via Boot Camp grâce au DVD Windows 7.
Ce SSD m'a lâché, alors j'ai voulu réinstaller Win 7 sur un autre disque dans l'optique de passer à Windows 10 gratuitement mais quand Boot Camp passe la main en redémarrant, la machine ne boote pas sur le disque optique pour charger l'installation.
Parfois j'ai la pomme sur l'écran gris, parfois l'écran noir avec "No bootable Device -- insert boot disk and press any key".

Et je n'ai pas réussi à booter sur une clé USB dite bootable malgré l'emploi de plusieurs outils différents (WinToFlash / WinToUSB / Rufus / MediaCreationTool / Unetbootin), que ce soit avec un iso de Win 7 ou Win 10 ou encore en puisant directement dans le disque DVD 64bits de Win 7 j'ai même tenté avec le DVD 32bits de Win 7. Rien n'y fait, je ne vais jamais au bout d'une installation via Clé USB sur mes deux Mac.

Bref je cherche toujours une solution pour réinstaller Windows sur le Mac Pro 2008 et j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi ça ne fonctionne plus sur un des deux (car ça a fonctionné autrefois).

Pourtant j'ai réalisé la même procédure sur les deux machines autrefois comme aujourd'hui, avec le même Boot Camp issu d'ElCapitan dans les deux cas et les mêmes disques. Ca roule sur le MBP2010, ça ne fonctionne pas sur le Mac Pro 2008 et c'est la partition dont j'aurai le plus besoin à l'avenir.


----------



## Locke (8 Août 2020)

Francklin a dit:


> Sur mon MacBook Pro 2010 aussi, Windows 10 Pro 64bits 2004 semble fonctionner plutôt bien.
> Mais comment l'as-tu installé ? Pour ma part rien n'a fonctionner en clé USB à l'allumage de la machine.
> Alors j'ai du réinstaller Windows 7 et lancer l'installation Windows 10 depuis Windows 7 avec l'outil Media Création Tool de Microsoft, ça a fonctionné.


Mon MBP 2010 n'ayant plus de SuperDrive, mais en lieu et place un SSD, je t'invite à une grosse lecture ici... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/ ...on n'utilise pas du tout Assistant Boot Camp qui par défaut sur ton modèle imposera une installation depuis un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. De plus, il est impossible avec ce modèle d'installer directement une version de Windows 10, d'où la parade en utilisant Virtual Box.


Francklin a dit:


> Mais j'ai tenté le diable à un moment en installant un pilote carte graphique de 2016 qui était proposé en mise à jour. Ca m'a flingué l'affichage et j'ai du passer par le mode sans échec pour revenir sur le pilote de départ datant de 2011 (dans le gestionnaire de périphérique sur la carte graphique j'ai utilisé la fonction qui permet de revenir au pilote précédent).
> As-tu rencontré le même problème ? Quel pilote fonctionnel as-tu ?


Il ne faut jamais tenter le diable en voulant installer un autre pilote graphique que celui que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp, car il correspond exactement au matériel du MBP. De plus, mon modèle possède une puce et une carte graphique et je n'ai jamais tenter le diable. D'ailleurs pour quoi faire, puisqu'avec un MBP 2010, matériellement parlant tous les composants de la carte mère sont très vieux et il faut s'estimer heureux de pouvoir installer une version de Windows 10.

Je t'invite à lire quasiment toutes les pages du lien sur lequel je te renvoie, car je mentionne certains points particuliers. Ah oui, une vieille 2CV ne se transformera jamais en Ferrari.


----------



## Francklin (8 Août 2020)

Locke a dit:


> ...on n'utilise pas du tout Assistant Boot Camp qui par défaut sur ton modèle imposera une installation depuis un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC. De plus, il est impossible avec ce modèle d'installer directement une version de Windows 10, d'où la parade en utilisant Virtual Box.


Oui l'installation de Win 10 est censée être impossible sur MP2008 comme sur MBP2010, c'est pour ça que je passe par ce qui était prévu à l'origine : Assistant BootCamp + DVD Win 7 (enfin Win 10 en mise à niveau depuis Win 7). Et je ne comprends pas ce qui arrive au Mac Pro 2008 puisque le disque est pourtant lu sous El Capitan.



Locke a dit:


> Il ne faut jamais tenter le diable en voulant installer un autre pilote graphique que celui que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp, car il correspond exactement au matériel du MBP. De plus, mon modèle possède une puce et une carte graphique et je n'ai jamais tenter le diable. D'ailleurs pour quoi faire, puisqu'avec un MBP 2010, matériellement parlant tous les composants de la carte mère sont très vieux et il faut s'estimer heureux de pouvoir installer une version de Windows 10.


En fait c'est l'utilitaire Nvidia fourni par BootCamp qui indiquait un pilote récent disponible, entre un 2011 et un 2016 ça se tente si c'est recommandé ^^'
Sauf que le modèle n'étant pas prévu pour Win 10, les pilotes fournis par Boot Camp sont installés en mode de compatibilité ; il fallait bien les installer et ce pilote nvidia était annoncé seulement compatible 7 et 8 comme le reste.

De ce que j'ai vu concernant les pilotes de carte graphique du MBP mid-2010 sous Windows 10 :

Win 10 a installé tout seul un pilote de 2015 au lancement de l'OS : OK
puis j'ai installé le contenu fourni par BootCamp qui a mis le pilote de 2011 : OK
enfin j'ai voulu mettre à jour avec le pilote proposé en mise à jour de 2016 : il est NON FONCTIONNEL
Et j'ai du faire marche arrière avec celui de 2011 mais je tenterais bien de remettre le 2015.



Locke a dit:


> Je t'invite à lire quasiment toutes les pages du lien sur lequel je te renvoie, car je mentionne certains points particuliers. Ah oui, une vieille 2CV ne se transformera jamais en Ferrari.


Ah ça pour le MacBook Pro 2010 je comprends !
Mais que la 2 CV s'en sorte mieux qu'un Mac Pro Camion pour simplement installer Windows 7, ça me gave !
J'espérais trouver une solution simple et ne pas avoir à en arriver à Virtual Box... je vais lire en espérant ne pas avoir trop mal au crâne, Merci.


----------



## Locke (8 Août 2020)

Francklin a dit:


> Ah ça pour le MacBook Pro 2010 je comprends !
> Mais que la 2 CV s'en sorte mieux qu'un Mac Pro Camion pour simplement installer Windows 7, ça me gave !
> J'espérais trouver une solution simple et ne pas avoir à en arriver à Virtual Box... je vais lire en espérant ne pas avoir trop mal au crâne, Merci.


Et pourtant ce sera la seule solution possible sans Assistant Boot Camp, car ce dernier imposera impérativement l'installation depuis un DVD original ou une copie. Toute autre tentative sera vouée à un échec et crois-moi des tentatives j'en ai testé.


----------



## Francklin (8 Août 2020)

A moins que ce soit le superdrive qui ait de réelles faiblesses et qui n'arrive plus à booter même s'il lit encore bien d'autres types de disques. J'avoue qu'un de mes deux DVD ne se lance pas à tous les coups alors qu'il n'est ni sale ni très rayé, l'autre est impeccable.

Bon il y a quand même une sérieuse défaillance derrière ce "no bootable device..." avec du matos avec lequel ça a pourtant fonctionné auparavant.

J'ai aussi testé en lançant mon ancien Assistant BootCamp v3.0.4 datant de Snow Leopard. Je l'ai fait depuis Snow Leopard et depuis El Capitan. Au-delà du fait que j'ai eu le même échec de lancement de l'installateur Windows 7 au redémarrage, j'ai découvert que mon SSD M2 AHCI sur carte Pci Express était pris en considération comme disque interne par Snow Leopard. Contrairement à El Capitan qui le voit comme volume externe. Conséquence : peut-être possible d'installer Windows dessus via BootCamp (ce SSD est un Kingston HyperX Predator 240Go). Intéressant.


----------

